# biting and mouth foaming?



## MandyA (Aug 28, 2014)

I got my first hedgehog yesterday. I had to travel 30 minutes to get her, half way home she started gagging and threw up then had foam on her mouth. She did this twice on the way home.

Then today she was exploring the living room floor and started biting at the carpet and foaming at the mouth and rubbing it in her quills.

Was she anointing or is she sick?


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

:lolon't worry she is just anointing. They do it often. Weird little guys huh?


----------



## MandyA (Aug 28, 2014)

Very weird but unique as well. She was biting at the carpet so hard her little rear end was coming up off the floor. it was rather funny.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

the first time I saw Penny do this I thought I had killed her! She was trying cooked cauliflower for the first time and I had never seen anointing before! She was twisting around, falling over with her tongue out a mile and foaming at the mouth! You will have lots of fun trying to figure out what wil lmake her anoint herself!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

The first time I saw my first hedgehog anoint for the first time, I was convinced she had rabies (I was 14). Once you know what is going on, it can be pretty amusing.


----------



## MandyA (Aug 28, 2014)

On the car ride home mybdad was like for what we just paid for her she better not be dying. Haha.

Why do they anoint?


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

No one really knows for sure but the general thought is that it's so they remember a specific scent or flavor. My hedgies seem to like fabric softener when they get the opportunity to be near anything I washed with it.


----------



## MandyA (Aug 28, 2014)

I had just feed my dogs this evening and I got her out for her nightly play time andbahe must've smelled the food on my hand and bit butbit didn't hurt, then she started anointing. 

Washedbherb"poopie feet" & she wasn't to thrilled with that and she got a little cold (her belly was cold) so I put her back in her cage after she was dried off well. 

I noticed she was more relaxed with me tonight as well. Her guills was layed down and I could pet her.

Sorry Im rambling and off topic. Im just excited ita not taking long for her to warm up, I've had her two daya now.


----------

